# Why has thread been removed?



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have been involved in a thread regarding diamond labs ECA 30+ and it has just disappeared!! Could you please let me know why?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

It was probably either in the wrong section or was created to promote spam.

L


----------

